# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  PASANTIA TECNICA DE GRANADO WONDERFUL 2012

## ipex

Pasantía Especializada de Campo: *"Granada Wonderful de Exportación"* *Fecha: 5 de mayo 2012 de 10am a 4pm. * Objetivo: Mejorar la capacidad de gestión en los Agronegocios del Granado de Exportación *Certificación:  Instituto Peruano de Exportadores* *Lugar: FUNDO ICA* Info: 6397172    5237633 cel.996399096 Nextel: 415*3969; inversión: 250.00 soles  El abono debe ser a la cuenta del Instituto Peruano Exportadores: 191-1841801-0-49 Banco de Crédito  *ipexperu@yahoo.es* *www.institutoperuanoexportadores.org*                                                 Temas similares: Especialización: "Granado Wonderful de Exportacion 2012" Vendo Plantones de Granado  variedad Wonderful Pasantía de palto de exportación- Huacho 12 de marzo 2011 I taller practico de granado"wonderful"  2010 sabado 9 de octubre huaral Plantones de Granado  Wonderful

----------

